# AB picker view => Appli crashe a la compil



## Lio70 (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je veux creer une nouvelle app (MacOS 10.6.2 - Xcode 3.2.3) qui utilise l'Address Book picker.
L'appli se plante lors de la compil alors que je n'ai meme pas encore tape de code.
Je lance l'appli juste pour verifier l'allure de la fenetre.

Je n'ai jamais eu ce probleme avant (avant, c'etait Xcode 3.1 / 3.2.1).

Une idee?

---- Message du debugger ---- 

2010-07-21 13:14:50.699 CRMmacos[973:903] *** -[NSKeyedUnarchiver decodeObjectForKey:]: cannot decode object of class (ABPeoplePickerView)
2010-07-21 13:14:50.701 CRMmacos[973:903] *** Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'NSInvalidUnarchiveOperationException', reason: '*** -[NSKeyedUnarchiver decodeObjectForKey:]: cannot decode object of class (ABPeoplePickerView)'

( bla bla bla )

The Debugger has exited due to signal 5 (SIGTRAP).


----------



## tatouille (21 Juillet 2010)

as tu /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework

? dans ton xcode, reconstruit le code index de ton projet xcode m'a foutu le dawa,

avant de passer en 3 je te conseille de renommer /Developer to /DeveloperSafe (veux garder mes iphones sdk et autre projet compatibilité)

-[NSKeyedUnarchiver decodeObjectForKey:] ca c'est le xib


----------



## Lio70 (21 Juillet 2010)

Oui, j'ai les Frameworks.

en fait, en testant, je m'appercois que le probleme se produit des que j'insere un objet AddressBook, Image, Webkit, IBkit,Scanner, Workflow etc...

Aucun probleme avec des objets de menus, tables, boutons, combo...

Bon, je vais revoir ca.


----------



## Lio70 (24 Juillet 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> dans ton xcode, reconstruit le code index de ton projet xcode m'a foutu le dawa, avant de passer en 3 je te conseille de renommer /Developer to /DeveloperSafe (veux garder mes iphones sdk et autre projet compatibilité)



Reconstruire le code index n'a servi a rien. Pour d'autres raisons, j'ai reinstalle mon systeme aujourd'hui, en le passant en 10.6.4. J'en ai profite pour installer Xcode 3.2 fourni avec le DVD de SnowLeopard dans /Developer, ainsi que la derniere version que j'ai telechargee du site Apple (Xcode 3.2.3 avec iPhone SDK 4 Final) dans un autre repertoire /DeveloperBlaBlaBla.

Je teste deux copies de mon projet, chacune avec une version differente d'Xcode et IB, mais le probleme persiste. Aie! Je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## Lio70 (24 Juillet 2010)

Je deviens fou! Je n'arrive pas a regler le probleme. Pour d'autres raisons j'ai fait une reinstallation complete de l'ordinateur, effacement du disque dur compris. Et apres, quelque soit la version de Snow Leopard et la version d'Xcode qui tournent, plus moyen (meme dans un projet neuf) d'utiliser certains composants (dont le fameux ABPickerView)... 

Je suis la-dessus depuis hier. :rateau:

Pour l'instant, je suis sous 10.6.4 avec Xcode 3.2.2 (1650). Pour MacOS uniquement, pas pour iOS.

Edit ---
en fait, cela fonctionne si j'ajoute les frameworks manuellement au projet, mais avant je ne devais pas le faire. Je peux a nouveau travailler, mais ca ne m'explique pas pourquoi ce truc ne fonctionne plus comme avant.


----------

